#ubuntu-hk 2011-02-22
<quanru> 华硕的一款笔记本 光盘.U盘.不能进入安装界面 直接黑屏 用wubi安装也不行 有什么解决方法
#ubuntu-hk 2011-02-25
<roc_> 请问一下这里有人吗？
